# Timeless advice for travelers



## CHamilton (Sep 6, 2015)

> These days, airport security may confiscate your fruit syrups, and you’ll have to say goodbye to the chickens at customs, but no one can take your suitcase full of patience.
> 
> That is, unless it fails to fit into the overhead compartment.


What tips for traveling have changed since medieval times? Surprisingly few.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 6, 2015)

Ha! Some very funny advice, and some good/adaptable counsel. I liked it.


----------



## willem (Sep 7, 2015)

There's this one persnickety person who's always around when I travel...wait, that's me. Never mind.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 7, 2015)

"French pilgrim Antoine Regnaut repeated most of Brascas advice a century later but added that one should be dressed poorly, even when getting off the ship, not for humility or fear of theft, but because this way you can avoid having to tip the entire staff. So leave the statement jewelry at home unless youre feeling generous."

I'll have to remember this when I go on my Boston-Los Angeles-Seattle trip next week. I don't want to have to deal with the tellers in my bank to get ones for tips anyway!! :lol:


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 7, 2015)

Amusing article to read. Enjoyed it!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Sep 7, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> > These days, airport security may confiscate your fruit syrups, and you’ll have to say goodbye to the chickens at customs, but no one can take your suitcase full of patience.
> >
> > That is, unless it fails to fit into the overhead compartment.
> 
> ...


I expected that to have been authored by Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 7, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> I expected that to have been authored by Bilbo Baggins.


He would have said "Never leave home without a pocket handkerchief!"


----------

